# That's it Winter wins!



## clamdigger (Feb 12, 2015)

Enough already, we've just received a severe weather warning with the expectation of up to 20 cm of snow followed by rain!
I'm buying a brand new Snowmobile so that next winter I'll get absolutely no snow at all. I'll be happy with a new sled in the garage a no more shoveling roofs, decks, doggy-poop spaces etc.
Maybe when I retire full time I'll put the snowblower in the back of the pick-up and head south, first time someone asks "whats that thing" there's my new retirement spot! I figure it'll probably be inside Mexico somewhere before the blower generates questions.
Never thought I'd ever be looking forward to "black fly/wood tick" season.
Cheers


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

I was out clearing my driveway this morning! Lovely Spring weather here!


----------



## time2time (Jan 8, 2015)

I tell people i am going to slap he first person i hear compaining about 90f weather (assuming of course that it is not me..)


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

We had a record-breaking winter in MA, but we've had a reprieve (at least in my area) for a few weeks now, without any real serious snow. A dusting this morning, but nothing serious. 

I know what you mean about buying a snowmobile to guarantee no snow  I finally had our house wired up for our generator, 2 years ago. Up until then, we'd lose power for a day at least once a year. Sometimes for a few days in a row (albeit rarely). I'd be using extension cords to try and run stuff off the generator. Since getting the house wired, we haven't had any outages  But I guess that's a good thing overall. 

I suppose there are some exceptions to this rule, however. I finished getting my bigger blower fixed up properly last spring, and sold my smaller one. Then this year we had the non-stop snow, so I really put a lot of use on the newly-repaired machine. 

Good luck with your storm!


----------



## guilateen02 (Nov 23, 2014)

Had about three inches in Harrisville RI. I just cleaned up the area where little to no sunlight reaches. I blew it all to the sunny areas. This winter won this years battle against me as well. I had outdoor underground drainage pipes freez up. I could not do laundry,and use certain faucets until I reroute a temporary line. It was a blast. One for the record book for me.


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

guilateen02 said:


> Had about three inches in Harrisville RI. I just cleaned up the area where little to no sunlight reaches. I blew it all to the sunny areas. This winter won this years battle against me as well.* I had outdoor underground drainage pipes freez up. I could not do laundry,and use certain faucets until I reroute a temporary line. It was a blast. *One for the record book for me.


 I had two sump pump lines freeze this year , one also was for the laundry. I'm glad nobody got a video of me wrestling a 100' roll of 1 1/4" pipe in over two feet of snow


----------



## Ken05 (Feb 13, 2015)

1894 said:


> I had two sump pump lines freeze this year , one also was for the laundry. I'm glad nobody got a video of me wrestling a 100' roll of 1 1/4" pipe in over two feet of snow



Yeah, I got a roll of that stuff up in the rafters in the garage. It really likes to stay in a coil in anything under 60 deg f.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

Move to central WI. Our biggest snow event this winter was 4".


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

JRHAWK9 said:


> Move to central WI. Our biggest snow event this winter was 4".


Wow, almost got that much in today in Connecticut!


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

caddydaddy said:


> Wow, almost got that much in today in Connecticut!


sure, rub it in 

It's been a horrible winter here for any kind of winter sports. The snowmobile trails never even opened at all this whole winter......not one single day


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

JRHAWK9 said:


> sure, rub it in
> 
> It's been a horrible winter here for any kind of winter sports. The snowmobile trails never even opened at all this whole winter......not one single day


Most people here are sick of it! Last year at this time, people were already starting their gardens. Now, our lawn still has almost of foot of snow on it! 
My parents in Tennessee mowed their lawn for the first time today. I probably won't have to mow mine for at least another month.
This has been a long, cold Winter!


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

I bought my Honda at the end of last season thinking that would mean no snow this season, mother nature obviously had other ideas. Must have wanted to see if it would work as well as I thought it would. It held up perfectly, me on the other hand, I'm so done with snow.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

First floor windows blocked by snow again, having to keep lights on during the day is depressing. We must have received 6-8 inches of fresh heavy snow and it's still coming down.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Just finished snowblowing and now the wind has picked up pretty good. It will clean our roofs.


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

caddydaddy said:


> My parents in Tennessee mowed their lawn for the first time today. I probably won't have to mow mine for at least another month.
> This has been a long, cold Winter!


Be glad you don't live here. I wont even see my lawn for at least a month.


----------



## clamdigger (Feb 12, 2015)

This is the first winter I can recall that sledders are actually complaining about "too much" snow. The groomers are having a very difficult time getting down the trails, the road crossings are pretty much blocked of by snow banks. Lots of guys with the big two-up touring sleds are having to walk out because their major stuck! 
Some fun on the snow shoes or skinny skis, lots a rabbit hunting. 
I've just finished cleaning up another foot of new wet/heavy snow, don't think I'll be worrying about cutting grass until May earliest? Coming up on almost 70 litres of fuel used this winter in the blower.


----------



## clamdigger (Feb 12, 2015)

Note: not my sled, just someone from the club.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

I"ll be spray painting this stuff green if I want to see green before july.


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

clamdigger said:


> Note: not my sled, just someone from the club.
> 
> View attachment 48161


Do they make a snowblower attachment for sleds? Because that one needs it!


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

What I think of winter!!!


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

clamdigger said:


> Enough already, we've just received a severe weather warning with the expectation of up to 20 cm of snow followed by rain!
> I'm buying a brand new Snowmobile so that next winter I'll get absolutely no snow at all. I'll be happy with a new sled in the garage a no more shoveling roofs, decks, doggy-poop spaces etc.
> Maybe when I retire full time I'll put the snowblower in the back of the pick-up and head south, first time someone asks "whats that thing" there's my new retirement spot! I figure it'll probably be inside Mexico somewhere before the blower generates questions.
> Never thought I'd ever be looking forward to "black fly/wood tick" season.
> Cheers


 you say that but if you moved down to those places, the heat would just kill you. in Florida you sit inside the house looking out the windows in the summer because it's too hot to go outside, it's like being in a jail. at least with cold weather you can put a coat on and still do something outside, other than lie submerged like a whale in water trying to cool off. one thing I noticed is the closer to equator, in general the less productive a society is, because it's just too damned hard to work. can't get much done when you have to take a siesta every day to avoid the heat. I like seeing the changing of the seasons, and when a younger man could not WAIT until Sept. when it started cooling off and had to wear a jacket. and I always love to see it snowing, the deeper the better. when I get pissed off about it is, when it starts affecting the buildings like my home, or the vehicles get damaged because of it. have to admit lately though, as time goes by I'm not sad to see the snow melt away and go....as we get older the winters are harder to deal with, a little harder each year....

when first moved in here age 32, I used to shovel the entire 2 lane driveway after every snowfall, and do it all at once with no breaks....and it didn't even phase me
not anymore....last time I had to shovel which was about 10 years ago, it took 3 sessions with breaks in between...

figure there's enough machines laying around here to remove snow for the rest of my lifetime....when one breaks, I'll fire up another one...


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

2 days after the storm passed through, can you see the big snowblower cutting the snowbank?


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Here you can see one of it's lights.



Now the results....


----------



## clamdigger (Feb 12, 2015)

GreatWhiteBuffalo I managed to get used to summer heat in Kandahar (+55C) so Mexico would probably be not so bad, not sure about the humidity. Rather deal with the buzz of insects (skeeters) than the wizz of "close calls".
I'm not seriously considering retiring outside of Canada, just blowing smoke out my butt, getting a little snow crazy! Way too much red tape involved with gov pension stuff going out of country, not to mention medical benefits. Fella's got to wonder some though about the "cost of living", especially places like Belize or Costa Rica. Hey, at least I can use this winter as a reasonable argument for a new sled


----------



## peisnowguy (Jan 19, 2014)

My Ariens 2014 Platinum 30 has had quite a work out this Winter and we are now at 515 cms of snow for the Winter. OK...enough is enough.


----------



## clamdigger (Feb 12, 2015)

PEIsnowguy what you guys got was totally unreal! The fellow with a tunnel to his car was lead story on CBC. Hope your all OK come thaw time, ie No Flooding!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Happy birthday Clamdigger !!


----------

